
CommonMark –  a rationalized version of Markdown syntax, with a spec - neya
http://spec.commonmark.org/dingus/
======
mtmail
Direct link to the question I immediately had: why a spec is needed (or more
likely: why it didn't exist before)

[http://spec.commonmark.org/0.25/#why-is-a-spec-
needed-](http://spec.commonmark.org/0.25/#why-is-a-spec-needed-)

